# Southern New England Thundersnow and Wind



## Tin (Apr 2, 2016)

Not a true snowicane set up and useless for ski purposes but tomorrow looks to be one of those weather events that is just wild and memorable. It won't put down a ton of snow but a few hours in the morning the winds that rival Sandy and Irene. And the coolest part of all, thundersnow and possibly lightning!


----------



## jaysunn (Apr 2, 2016)

I was at Mt. Snow I believe it was 2011, possibly 2012, do not remember the month either.  We were staying at the Grand Summit and the room's balcony was facing opposite the mountain into the valley below.  I shit you not, it was lightning, raining, winding and snowing all at the same time.  And when I say it was lightning, I mean the entire valley floor was light up from above.  I walked down to the lobby by the center fireplace and had a conversation with a staffer who also could not believe what was going on outside.  It was a true memory that I will never forget. Next day awoke to about 3 inches of fresh and it was a great day....  

Awesome.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 2, 2016)

I wish I could believe this Mt Snow forecast for tonight!

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Mount-Snow/6day/mid


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> I wish I could believe this Mt Snow forecast for tonight!
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Mount-Snow/6day/mid



I just hope the winds will let something higher than Heavy Metal over at Carinthia operate tomorrow!! Not nearly enough snow on the ground/loading areas/unloading areas of other Main face lifts such as Ego Alley or Sundance for them to be used as an alternative tomorrow based on what I saw today!!


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 2, 2016)

Burning vouchers!  Hoping for the best. Always foot power.


----------

